#ubuntu-cy 2012-02-29
<savvas> hello
<savvas> xairetai!!
<savvas>  :)
#ubuntu-cy 2012-03-03
<nvalerkos> hi geeks
<nvalerkos> whats up?
<nvalerkos> PAMPO
#ubuntu-cy 2014-02-26
<elacheche> hey tetris4 :) :D
<elacheche> Greetings from #ubuntu-tn :)
<tetris4> hey elacheche..tn? =)
<elacheche> Tunisia :D
<tetris4> hehe..what are you doing around this place? =P
<elacheche> I was supporting someone from Cyprus.. After finishing with him I figured out that there is a LoCo Team in Cyprus.. I'll forward him to your Team so he can be more active in the FOSS world :)
<tetris4> oh..for which project?
<tetris4> there is a dedicated site here: https://www.ubuntucy.org
<elacheche> He had problems with Ulteo.. He finds me on the #ulteo irc channel.. But we finished that.. I just thinked that it may be a good idea that he join your LoCo tema :)
<tetris4> sure, let him know about the irc channel and the forum, if he wants to join he is welcomed
